# Mila clearing 1.2m fence



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Impressive and scary at the same time. Must have sound hips!


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

That's a huge jump. My dogs have never been in a position to be able to try this, so I'm not sure they could. How old and big is your dog? I'm very impressed.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

When people tell us that our dogs can jump our 5 ft fence I say, "Yes, but don't tell them that. They don't know it" I suspect it would take some work for my big-boy, though. 
The dog in the video obviously has done this before, he does it with such confidence and ease...and then hesitates to jump back in


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've been surprised several times by Samson's (94lbs!) athleticism.I don't encourage it but I've seen him hop over a 4ft fence like it was nothing.Then the occasional broad jumps over deep and scarily wide ditches.We normally find our way around those obstacles but sometimes he takes a shortcut


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Unfortunately, I can't leave Levi outside in the yard alone. He can leap our 5 foot fence like it's nothing. At least, he does not do it when I am watching.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My dog could go over one of my fences without any effort. It is 4.5ft. The good thing is, the only thing that motivates him to want to do it is me. I have seen him consider it when I was walking away and he will stop if I tell him to. Once I was not sure so I went back and put him in the house. I have never seen him consider it when I am in the yard with him. But I know that fence won't really hold him if he wants out so I consider that for how I use it. I have other areas with higher fencing I can put him in if I need to really not watch him for a minute


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a new (to me) truck and the back is pretty high. I always ramp the dogs out but my boy, I was thinking I better put the ramp for him to get in because the drivewy dropped off under my already tall truck and as I am contemplating this he just floats up to the back from a stand still right under the back of the truck like it was nothing. Guess he doesnt need any help in no matter how high. I don't let him jump out repetitively because he is a big dog and I feel like it is unnecessary wear and tear on him.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bud used to do that with my 6 foot fence but a lot quicker. It's definitely not something I would encourage, 10 years in it was getting a bit old!


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

clipke said:


> That's a huge jump. My dogs have never been in a position to be able to try this, so I'm not sure they could. How old and big is your dog? I'm very impressed.


She is turning 3 in December, been doing it since she was over a year.


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> Bud used to do that with my 6 foot fence but a lot quicker. It's definitely not something I would encourage, 10 years in it was getting a bit old!


We have a lot of crime in our area. At least she will go over the fence after them.


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Impressive and scary at the same time. Must have sound hips!


Yes she has sound hips, I think is is because her father is a Czech. She has a nice straight back.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> My dog could go over one of my fences without any effort. It is 4.5ft. The good thing is, the only thing that motivates him to want to do it is me. I have seen him consider it when I was walking away and he will stop if I tell him to. Once I was not sure so I went back and put him in the house. I have never seen him consider it when I am in the yard with him. But I know that fence won't really hold him if he wants out so I consider that for how I use it. I have other areas with higher fencing I can put him in if I need to really not watch him for a minute


Mine can hop off and on the bed of our truck pretty easily. It does change if we are parked on a grade and we take into account the surface they land on jumping off. They also slide coming back on. One badly timed jump and miss and shake their confidence, though. It is sad to see an activity that they once did without thought or concern, easy-peasy, turn into something that they hesitate and calculate before doing.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Mine hasn't quite learned to jump over things like the fence...I'd like to keep it that way. Ours is one of those 4.5 ft white picket fences (unfortunately).


I knew someone who was training their Malinois for the IPO retrieval. Taught her to jump on command and since then she would just jump over their fence whenever she felt like going for walks in the woods/chase deer. I guess teaching them where it's not okay is a good thing if you're going to teach them how to in the first place.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

That is crazy to watch! None of my dogs have been jumpers, they would jump if I asked them to, but not really on their own. I was amazed when my Rocky jumped so easily to a 3.5 foot platform running a little obstacle course much less something like this. And what's really so impressive to me is that she did it flat footed, no running start. She must be half kangaroo, lol.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ivanlotter said:


> We have a lot of crime in our area. At least she will go over the fence after them.


I guess I'm stupid this morning. Why exactly would you want that? In most areas loose, aggressive dogs get shot.


----------

